# Cure for Counter Surfing



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

I like it. He is such a beautiful pup.

Paula


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Priceless!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

LOL that worked for him!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

He's a little stinker but an adorable one! LOL  (Love how he told the cans off with that ferocious bark.)


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Haha! I know. He is feisty. It's like he was scolding the cans! He's still counter surfing but he won't pull the dish towel down anymore. Now I just need to tie the cans to some other things so he leaves the counter alone in general. I think I'll need some more cans too so he doesn't just get used to it. It's hard to find something that's noisy but harmless. I almost forgot: pennies in the cans!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

CurlyDog said:


> It's hard to find something that's noisy but harmless. I almost forgot: pennies in the cans!


I'll bet'cha that using a mouse trap . . the old, spring-loaded type . . . would work too. 

U could set it up somehow that the movement of anything on the counter would trigger it. It would never get Raleigh, 'cos it would snap closed far enuf away from him. But it would be some startling.

And he could wind up associating it with the counter in general.


----------

